

Scaling with Kindle Fire - tuhin
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2011/11/scaling-with-kindle-fire.html

======
dromidas
Today I learned: Pulse was apparently installed on my Kindle Fire for the past
2 weeks. Pulse is some kind of news app that I've never heard of or used
before.

Things I Already Knew: I can't find out what Pulse is because my Kindle Fire
doesn't support a proxy.

~~~
bwanab
What you might not care to know: Next to gmail, pulse is probably my most used
app on my android phone. This is largely because much of my infotainment
reading is done on the subway with no connectivity. Pulse caches news stories
from various sources to your device so you can read offline.

~~~
dromidas
Sounds cool. I'll have to check it out when I get somewhere the kindle can
actually connect to the internet. Pre-bundled apps have a hard time... I
automatically assume if it's installed from the vendor that it is corporate
sponsored spam so it's as good as invisible to me since I've trained myself to
completely and compulsively ignore the icons. (I can't even remember having
seen Pulse on my Fire lol)

------
iampims
It’s highly unlikely to happen, but I’d love to get an idea of how much it
costs to run a big service like Pulse on App Engine. A monthly estimation
would be great. Anyone mind sharing?

